# Nikon 5000 vs D90



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikond5000/

Would you buy the 5000 over the D90 for about $125 less? Most everything being the same except you get articulated monitor but no in-body focus motor and it has a smaller LCD.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

heres a good comparison... ilike the higher resolution display on the d90.... i myself use a d300 and my wife a d80

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5000.htm


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> heres a good comparison
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5000.htm


He speaks from the side of his lips. :rofl:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

he can sure go against the grain alot, but overall i find alot of his impressions match my own


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> he can sure go against the grain alot, but overall i find alot of his impressions match my own


He's a good begger. I actually paypal him $10 for giving me some useful information.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i did too.... i appreciate the manuals and info he puts out and ill tell you the truth he is probley the biggest influence on my style of photography .... hes frowned upon because he goes against the grain and the teachings of the gray beards but i find him amusing as well as talented


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> i did too.... i appreciate the manuals and info he puts out and ill tell you the truth he is probley the biggest influence on my style of photography .... hes frowned upon because he goes against the grain and the teachings of the gray beards but i find him amusing as well as talented


I don't have time or the knowledge to digest all the detail technical stuff. His idea of what is good is blow it up and compare the pictures, for Christ sake.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

No in-body focus means you can only auto-focus with AF-S lenses so no primes. Everyone serious about taking photos should have at least 50mm f1/8 in their arsenal, this is deal breaker for me.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have both the 50mm 1.8 and 1.4....they are the best nikon glass there is for very little money......


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Buy the D90.

Regards...JL


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

F1Crazy said:


> No in-body focus means you can only auto-focus with AF-S lenses so no primes. Everyone serious about taking photos should have at least 50mm f1/8 in their arsenal, this is deal breaker for me.





mathjak107 said:


> i have both the 50mm 1.8 and 1.4....they are the best Nikon glass there is for very little money......


Amen! I too have a 50mm/1.8 and love it. Isn't the reason why D40's suck so much, because they too do not have the in-body focus capabilities?


----------

